# carter quickie or tru ball short and sweet??



## bbell31 (Dec 16, 2008)

which one? and why ? i would prefer a camo buckle strap btw...


----------



## so1ocam (Aug 24, 2007)

i bought a Carter quickie after shooting scott releases for years. The carter has a crisper release imo. never shot the true ball.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

I shoot the Quickie 1+. Hard to beat Carter quality.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

ive had both the short n sweet is gone....still have the quicke

short n sweet can not be set up heavy..it has travel..... no where near the quality of the carter.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Sith of Archery said:


> ive had both the short n sweet is gone....still have the quicke
> 
> short n sweet can not be set up heavy..it has travel..... no where near the quality of the carter.


Same same here. I still have the S&S but it's just collecting dust.


----------



## MULEY CRAZY (Jun 9, 2006)

I have had 3 sns, they all lost their trigger adjustment.Now I own the carter far better release.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

When I bought my Quickie, I compared it to the Short & Sweet. Close but the Quickie seemed to be a crisper release.


----------



## bbell31 (Dec 16, 2008)

*haha*

well that sums it up, thx boys


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

ArcheryNut2006 said:


> I shoot the Quickie 1+. Hard to beat Carter quality.


Same here
+1


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Have you considered this? http://www.carterenterprises.com/products/rx1.htm


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*Have SNS*

Have two SNS's. Seem to be a decent release but can't recommend their customer service. Had tons of trouble with loop shredding with a number of their Titan releases and asked for a different model which they accommodated. Replaced with the SNS's but wouldn't make an adjustment on the $30 or so difference between Titan and SNS. One of the SNS's that they sent was a well used one...The Titans I returned where essentailly brand new.
Wouldn't buy another Tru Ball...


----------

